# possible grub/bios problem



## sputnik_real (Oct 16, 2021)

I was using grub to boot my computer and couldn't get rid of grub. Now my laptop wont boot passed  the Toshiba screen.  I followed some commands and not sure if it was the BIOS. I get stuck on grub I don't know how i got there but I was trying to get rid of it.

I tried the hardware approach, I took out the battery, I took out the hard drive, i put them back together piece by piece and nothing got me booted passed the toshiba screen. Can someone please help me? 
my computer - satellite c55d-b5102


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 17, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Is that similar to a C55Dt-a? <https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=e9fa0dd5fdb5>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a USB flash drive to install FreeBSD? If so, you should be able to boot from the flash drive (and people can offer diagnostic advice).


it won't even let me into bios at this point.. its just the toshiba screen.. doesnt recognize USB


----------



## chrbr (Oct 17, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> I was using grub to boot my computer and couldn't get rid of grub. Now my laptop wont boot passed the Toshiba screen. I followed some commands and not sure if it was the BIOS. I get stuck on grub I don't know how i got there but I was trying to get rid of it.


Have you had a system where the initial installation has been Linux? And you have deleted the Linux content? Then the first section of Grub is in the MBR but cannot find the next section which has been in the Linux installation. The BIOS should have a screen where to select the boot source. Please check that. This should allow you to start from an USB stick or so.


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 18, 2021)

like I said I cannot get into BIOS; it is just the toshiba screen wont let me get into bios


----------



## Vull (Oct 18, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> like I said I cannot get into BIOS; it is just the toshiba screen wont let me get into bios


Have you tried tapping the F2 key repeatedly but steadily during the power on sequence? May I encourage you to keep trying until you find the rhythm? Be patient; don't tap too quickly, and keep trying repeatedly, while varying the short time intervals between key taps for each try. Start tapping at the same time you press the power button. Usually you won't have good luck with anything more rapid than, say, between 0.5 to 2 seconds between taps. Slow but steady wins the race. I found this link to an online copy of a C55d-b user manual which could hopefully be helpful:






						User manual Toshiba Satellite C55D-B (English - 143 pages)
					

Manual Toshiba Satellite C55D-B. View the Toshiba Satellite C55D-B manual for free or ask your question to other Toshiba Satellite C55D-B owners.




					www.manua.ls


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 19, 2021)

When I power it up it seems to go straight for the toshiba screen.. and no keys work.. I will continue to try but it seems like i dont get a chance


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 20, 2021)

My question is what does FreeBSD or any other OS (or boot loader) have to do with Bios

Edit: 
If you can not boot to bios just contact with HP support and ask them about your bios issue.
FYI: Bios problems have nothing to do with OS and/or boot loader installation/modification.


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 20, 2021)

OK, I will contact my  HP support. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 20, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> Toshiba





sputnik_real said:


> my computer - satellite c55d-b5102





dd_ff_bb said:


> HP



HP support is not likely to help with Toshiba issues ;-)


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 20, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> OK, I will contact my HP support.





grahamperrin said:


> HP support is not likely to help with Toshiba issues ;-)



OP is ok with the solution why are you muddying the waters


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 21, 2021)

It just goes right to the toshiba screen .. not giving any time to really press f2


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 25, 2021)

Just an update.. the laptop is done for. I took it all apart its useless. Thanks to everyone who tried to help me.. but its a done deal.


----------

